# Couple of skull mounts



## arrendale8105 (Apr 17, 2012)

Just finished my first 2 skull mounts.  I think i did pretty good.  Both hogs were about 150# and came from the same county but notice the difference is the shape of the skulls.  The one on the left has more Domestic hog characteristics and the one on the right more wild boar/russian boar characteristics.  I though it was pretty cool


----------



## weekender (Apr 17, 2012)

they look good, tell us how you did it


----------



## fredw (Apr 17, 2012)

Good looking skulls!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool indeed!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Apr 17, 2012)

Finished the last one of the three today.  I used the method of skinning out the heads and cutting off as much meat as possible.  Then i put each one in a 5 gallon bucket and filled the bucket with water.  I let them sit a week at a time then i'd drain the water and refill it.  Took about a month but it was cooler when i started.  the other day when i drained the water all that was left were the skulls.  I then dumped the skulls and washed them with a spray nozzle.  Then i mixed a light bleach solution with water and briefly soaked them (about 10 minutes to disenfect them).  Then i rinsed them again and put them in a 40% peroxide solution for two days each.  Removed the last time, rinsed, and glued the teeth in.  I'm quite please with how they turned out.  Got the method off a thread on here i'll try to find it and post the link.

Thanks


----------



## shakey gizzard (Apr 17, 2012)

Check out the variation in the skulls!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Apr 17, 2012)

st





shakey gizzard said:


> Check out the variation in the skulls!



Yea one strongly resembles a "domestic hog skull", one a "wild boar", and one is kinda inbetween.  The one on in the middle and the one on the far right were both taken fairly close in the same county.  Here are some skulls i googled for reference when i noticed the difference and got curious.  The first is a "domestic hog skull, the second is a "wild boar" and the third is a "russian boar".  Pretty interesting


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Apr 17, 2012)

Real nice work man.


----------



## mmarkey (Apr 18, 2012)

There are a few teeth missing, were they missing in the live animal or did they get lost in the process? Great looking skulls.


----------



## arrendale8105 (Apr 18, 2012)

mmarkey said:


> There are a few teeth missing, were they missing in the live animal or did they get lost in the process? Great looking skulls.



Theyre not lost i just havent figured out where which ons go where yet and haven't spent any time figureing out.  I'm only worried about the cutters.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Calcutta (May 2, 2012)

They look Great im gonna have to try that out thanks for the info.


----------



## SELFBOW (May 3, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## Rev.432 (May 3, 2012)

neat skulls, good work


----------



## Kingfisher83 (May 5, 2012)

Those look incredible. Going to have to try this sometime. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## smoothie (May 6, 2012)

Good job man! Really cool variation


----------



## CowtownHunter (May 13, 2012)

Nice cutters on all of them.  Good job.


----------



## Mlrtime (May 14, 2012)

I'll bet that was some stinking stuff during the soaking process. How did you keep the critters away from them?

Great job!  They did turn out impressive.


----------



## arrendale8105 (May 15, 2012)

Mlrtime said:


> I'll bet that was some stinking stuff during the soaking process. How did you keep the critters away from them?
> 
> Great job!  They did turn out impressive.



I was going to put them in an old empty grain bin but didn't. i just kept them behind my shed.  Nothing messed witht them.  THe bucket full of water is pretty heavy for a critter to mess with.


----------



## buckeroo (Aug 3, 2012)

So when you put the skulls in do they still have the eyeballs and brains?


----------



## arrendale8105 (Aug 3, 2012)

Yep. All I did was skin them first


----------



## bigelow (Aug 3, 2012)

nice work x2 on the skull variation .....they look great...cant wait to do my own


----------

